# Kingdom of Saudi Arabia - المملكة العربية السعودية‎ One photo per post



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Riyadh

Moon Tower, Another Shiny Development Jul-9-15 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Madain Saleh, Madinah

Madain Saleh view - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Tabuk 

Zyaan by محمد البحيصي, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Qasa Zebal fort, Al jouf

The Qasa Zebal fort - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Najran

Najran oasis - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Buraidah

السياحة الريفية بمحافظة عنيزة بمنطقة القصيم by owyed alowyed, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Buraidah

Qassim Museum by Ayie Zamora, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Buraidah 

.. Al-Qassim .. by Khaled Style, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2016)

*Ar Rass*


التوحيد by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Riyadh

Imam Mohammed Bin Saud Mosque by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Riyadh

King Fahad National Library at night by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Al Ula mountains, Madinah

Al Ula mountains العلا - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Ad Dariyah

Al Bujairy Naighborhood in Ad Dariyah Saudi Arabia a heritage town they had been revived to remember our ancestors حي البجيري بالدرعية التاريخية به محلات تراثية ومقاهي by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Jeddah

Sunrise by Mohammed Swidah, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Jeddah

Jeddah, Saudi Arabia - LANTERN SCULPTURE by Ricky Viray, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Jazan

Village over the mountains by sultan alghamdi, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Makkah

This is the holy mosque Al Ka'aba by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Historical area of Jeddah

Al Balad by Claudia Loughran, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Al-Aan Palace, Najran 
Najran AlAan Palace_4122 by Linda Polik, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Tabuk

Tabuk area, Saudia Arabia 4 best by Hamoud Alhawiti, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

King Abdullah Sports City in Jeddah

King Abdullah Sport City by Yaser Abdulmagid, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Abraj Al-Bait Towers, Makkah

Abraj Al-Bait Towers by Samira, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Taif Castle 

Taif Ottoman Castle-8132 by Linda Polik, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Old house in Taif

Old House In Taif Hejaz Area, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Red sea, Jeddah

seaside.06.10.2013 by alex comaya, on Flickr

mosque by alex comaya, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Madain Saleh Archaeologic Site, Madinah 

Madain Saleh Archaeologic Site, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Historical Mosque located in Dumat Al-Jandal, Al Jawf Region


Omar Ibn al-Khattab mosque - Arabie Saoudite by Eric Lafforgue Photography, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Saudi Arabia’s Stonehenge, they are possibly the oldest human monuments on the peninsula, located in Al Jawf 

Pierres debout de Al-Rajajil - Arabie Saoudite by Eric Lafforgue Photography, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

The desert by Tariq Almutlaq, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Tuwaiq Mountains HDR by Tariq Almutlaq, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Edge of The World by Mark Iniego, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Nisah Mountns Panorama by zaid smadi, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

DSC_9935 by nabil elsherif, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Historical village Rijal Alma, Assir

Rijal Alma' Museum by Osama Azim, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

al-Haram, Makkah

Sacred Destination by Ferdousi Begum, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Jeddah fountain

Jeddah fountain by frapho, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

traces in the sand . . . by frapho, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Al Baha

Baha region - mountain road 2 by frapho, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Riyadh

Riyadh by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Al Qarah Mountain in Al Hasa

Gara Mountain in Al Hasa by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Kingdom Tower, Riyadh

The Kingdom and the Storm by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

The Edge of the World, Riyadh

Freedom by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr

Sitting at the Edge of the World by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr

At the Edge of the World! by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

KAFD, Riyadh

King Abdullah Financial District (KAFD) by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Rub Al-Khali (Empty Quarter) The largest contiguous sand desert in the world

Rub Al Khali 13&14112009 (17).jpg by Charles Maciejewski, on Flickr

Map of Rub Al-Khali (Empty Quarter)


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Abha

Abha, Saudi Arabia by Nick Hardcastle, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

faisaliah tower, Riyadh

Panoramic Reflections by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Riyadh
KAFD District Dominating North Ring Road IIV Jul-29-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Quran Gate Entrance to Makkah

Above all... by Reshad Chowdhury, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Way CaRa.. by ŠãÙÐ ™, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Al Hada - Taif

Al hada (explore) by nabil elsherif, on Flickr

God's made.. by nabil elsherif, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Quiet night by Mohammd abdulaziz, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Al Wahbah crater, Makkah 

Al Wahbah crater by mohd.alyusuf, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Al Taif, Makkah

اشراقة الطائف Taif sunrise by Mohammed Alshehri, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Jeddah

IMG_4358 by مفرح اليحياوي, on Flickr


Jeddah by Azmath iqbal, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Tarout castle, Eastern province


Tarout castle by Alawi Al-Khadhrawi, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

King Fahd Causeway

King Fahd Causeway by Sarfraz Abbasi, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Al Khobar, Eastern Province

Khobar City by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Al Hasa, Eastern province

The Limitless Oasis by Abdulatheem Ameer عبدالعظيم السلامين, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Dammam, Eastern province

Dammam Morgan island garden by Ashraf Hashem, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Aisha Al-Rajhi Mosque, Makkah

2016-08-29_08-22-10 by nabil elsherif, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Historical Emara Palace, Najran

Najran Emara Palace_4037 by Linda Polik, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Dhahran, Eastern Province

RSAF Gate Guardian Panavia Tornado IDS 765 - Dhahran, Saudi Arabia by Tony Withers, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Al-Qassim 

Al Qassim by waleed hider, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Buraidah Museum, Al-Qassim

Al Qassim by KhanSaqib, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Masjid al haram, Makkah

Makkah 1/3❤ by غيداء يوسف الدخيّل, on Flickr

Mashid al-Haram by Ferdousi Begum, on Flickr

Makka by Mahmoud Abuabdou, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Hail

Hail ,Saudi Arabia by Fahad Almazyad, on Flickr

Al-Rajhi Mosque by Sherwyn Hatab, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Mount Stars by Naja Helal - Explore, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

The Sunset and the Camel by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr

Arabians 1 by Faris Algosaibi, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Al Baha

Untitled by yaser alghamdi, on Flickr

Thee Ain (The Marble village) A historical village.

Untitled by yaser alghamdi, on Flickr

Al Baha by Anas Aziz, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Tabuk

لقطه من رحلة تبوك لثلوج علقان من نخبه من المصورين Every year in this months it is snowing on northern of Saudi Arabia specialy on western of Tabuk in area called Alqan by بندر الجابر, on Flickr

يا عمار يالثلج، الحين المكيف صار يهوجس من كثر الكرف اللي يجيه، وبرضو حر ☀☀ ----------------------------------------------------- #ثلج #ثلوج #علقان #تبوك #حر #برد #كانون #canon #dslr #snow #winter #summer #hot #ksa #tabuk by Mohammed Al-Shaikh, on Flickr
ice tabuk by Rami alomrani, on Flickr

Snow-saudi-tabuk-2013 by m_alkahtani, on Flickr


Saudi Arabia Snow by ABO_TMEEM, on Flickr

لقطه من رحلة تبوك لثلوج علقان من نخبه من المصورين Every year in this months it is snowing on northern of Saudi Arabia specialy on western of Tabuk in area called Alqan by بندر الجابر, on Flickr

ثلوج علقان by ADEL AL-OMRANI, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Jeddah









https://flic.kr/p/s4yu1i









https://flic.kr/p/skQQYA

#Jeddah by khled @elgende2010, on Flickr

JEDDAH by Muhammad Bakhdar, on Flickr

"old Jeddah" gate by eyad alamoudi, on Flickr

Ottoman, Asfan Road, jeddah by Abi C.P, on Flickr

Jeddah Gate by ajmozyien, on Flickr

Jeddah by haidarism (Ahmed Alhaidari), on Flickr



Red Sea Hotel, Corniche by Clive Chanel, on Flickr


Reformed #rocks by Mostapha Ghaziri, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Makkah

Mekkah's Great Mosque... (HDRi) by Nomad Saleh, on Flickr

Huge Water Vase by Clive Chanel, on Flickr

Greatest Clock Tower by Clive Chanel, on Flickr

The Gate to Holy Place of Makkah by Clive Chanel, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

masjid nabawi by khled @elgende2010, on Flickr

Al-Masjid Al-Haram by King | حسن أبوالريش, on Flickr


The Bridge by Clive Chanel, on Flickr

Faifa Mountains. by Mo'men Saleh, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Riyadh

Al Bujairy Naighborhood in Ad Dariyah Saudi Arabia a heritage town they had been revived to remember our ancestors حي البجيري بالدرعية التاريخية به محلات تراثية ومقاهي by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr


Traditional buildings in Riyadh City, Saudi Arabia by unique ksa, on Flickr


Riyadh Skyline by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr

Star Trails With Flickr Friends by Maher Najm, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Our heritage by BnSalman89, on Flickr



قلعة زعبل - سكاكا الجوف by fahd alali, on Flickr

Abha Asir Region-7379 by Linda Polik, on Flickr

Jubail Industrial City Marina by Khalid Al-Gannas, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

تحدى وتنافس by محمد السويد, on Flickr


Jubail City by M.J Rama, on Flickr

Port Aqeer archaeological- اعمدة سوق ميناء العقير by Mshari AL zhrani, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

ALMADINAH by Muhammad Bakhdar, on Flickr


Untitled by danoriu, on Flickr

_Riyadh Skyline by Ed Linares, on Flickr

Untitled by danoriu, on Flickr

Enchanted Walkway by BnSalman89, on Flickr

Jubail Beach by M.J Rama, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Ancient wall carvings

GRAVURES RUPESTRES DANS LES ENVIRONS DE MADAIN SALEH, ARABIE SAOUDITE by Eric Lafforgue Photography, on Flickr

Rock Carving In Abar Himma, Near Najran, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Najran Al-Ukhdud site - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Rock Carving In Abar Himma, Near Najran, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Moi aussi by Délirante bestiole [la poésie des goupils], on Flickr

GRAVURES RUPESTRES A ABAR HIMMA, PRES DE NAJRAN, ARABIE SAOUDITE by Eric Lafforgue Photography, on Flickr

Rock Carving by Roberto Gonzalez, on Flickr

Rock gravings, Najran, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Ancient wall carvings, Al-Ula, Saudi Arabia by Tomasz Trześniowski, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

A’arif Fort, a historical fortress located in Hail.

A'arif Fort by Abdo Mhanna, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

group hug by Alvin Purificacion, on Flickr

20161001_028 by Ian Cramman, on Flickr

20160226_049 by Ian Cramman, on Flickr

DSC_4801 Green in Saudi Arabia!!!!!! by santiago sanz romero, on Flickr

201405133 Saudi Arabia Al Namas by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

King Fahd University of Petroleum and Minerals by || Msh3L Alomran ||, on Flickr

King Abdulaziz Center for World Culture by Rodney Wilson, on Flickr

DAMMAM, SAUDI ARABIA by PINOY PHOTOGRAPHER, on Flickr

Looking westward at the umbrellas of Al-Masjid al-Nabawi (The mosque of the Prophet) by Omar A., on Flickr

Bab Malik Fahd , Masjid Nabawi-Madinah by WaytoPixel.com, on Flickr

RM21012_Masjid_Nabawi_Panorama_012 by WaytoPixel.com, on Flickr

Amazing Fall Sunset over Riyadh Nov-18-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

Foggy KAFD by ABDULLAH ALEISA, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Amazing nature, beautiful hilly areas, stunning traditional architecture and then of course Mecca & Medina. Saudi arab has so much to offer..absoultely wow.

Keep posting ... love this thread kay:


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Harmony of nature by Tariq Almutlaq, on Flickr

The Desert by Tariq Almutlaq, on Flickr

FENIX RC40 by Tariq Almutlaq, on Flickr

Jizan Fayfa Mountain-4908 by Linda Polik, on Flickr

Abha Al Habalah-7834 by Linda Polik, on Flickr

Alathriah Tower HDR by Tariq Almutlaq, on Flickr
Architecture HDR-Explore Front Page by Tariq Almutlaq, on Flickr


Qasr al-Farid by Tariq Almutlaq, on Flickr



King Fahad International Stadium, Riyadh, Saudi Arabia by KhanSaqib, on Flickr

HDR-0024.jpg by Linda Polik, on Flickr

The golden hour in Masjid-e-Nabawi by KhanSaqib, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Landmark by Shakir Sabir, on Flickr

King Abdullah Road by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr

Mountain Road. by Mo'men Saleh, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

جلسات في الأعالي by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr

The Main Street in Al-Muzahimiyah [HDR] by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr

Untitled by Ayman Zaid, on Flickr
Saudi Arabia Ghamra . by Hamoud Alhawiti, on Flickr

The Hejaz Railway Station, Madinah by Osama Saeed Bhutta, on Flickr

Sunset Wadi Hanifa by Jemer Gonzales, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

The Facade of CMA & Tadawul Towers Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

KAFD Skyline II Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

KAFD Skyline V Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

KAFD Beautiful Conference Center Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

Beautiful Riyadh Aug-18-15 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

KAFD Skyline Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Enjoy my Panorama For Jeddah by Mohammed Swidah, on Flickr

As Salam Park by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr

sand, sand, sand, only sand 1 ! by Hamoud Alhawiti, on Flickr

al lowiz - 2 by Rami alomrani, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Mountains جبال by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr


al deesa 1 by Hamoud Alhawiti, on Flickr

Other Road to the Farm . by Hamoud Alhawiti, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

rejal alma3 0003 by osama alslmi, on Flickr

ABHA by Ghadah Al-khaldi, on Flickr

شرما البحري by bylsanphoto, on Flickr

عقبة الباحة by Hasan Alghamdi, on Flickr

DH by bylsanphoto, on Flickr

مدائن صالح 098 by bylsanphoto, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

السياحة الريفية بمحافظة عنيزة بمنطقة القصيم by owyed alowyed, on Flickr




























# EXPLORE # وَالنَّخْلَ بَاسِقَاتٍ لَّهَا طَلْعٌ نَّضِيدٌ ‏ by فيصل الزير, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

JEDDAH_AL HAMRA _2 by AHMED SAMIR, on Flickr

JEDDAH_TAHLYIA STREET_29 by AHMED SAMIR, on Flickr

Historic Jeddah_12 by AHMED SAMIR, on Flickr

Tabuk 3 by Floris van der Leest, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Source: https://twitter.com/AbdullelahFarss


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://flic.kr/p/PKXCBu









IMG_0272 by Brian, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Source: https://twitter.com/1photo_a


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Source: https://twitter.com/Lens_tabuk


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Black lava by Walid Mahfoudh, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

1 by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

سفينة الصحراء by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr

Al Baha, Saudi Arabia by Desert Agama, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

جبل الدبوس by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr

١طريق الحوطه by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr

صحرا by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr

Splitted Sky by Waseem Asmar, on Flickr

طخفه by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr

قفزه فيصل by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr

خشم١ by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Al-Baha منظر من المندق by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr

Al-Baha طريق جبلي by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr

Infinite fine lines... by Sai Achanta, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

DSC_3535-HDR-Edit by المصمماتي, on Flickr

DSC_4293-HDR-Edit by المصمماتي, on Flickr

Al Taif by Mr_Tariq, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

amazing places. Iam always excited to see your pictures  

Keep posting!!!


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Source: https://twitter.com/AbdullelahFarss


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Source: https://twitter.com/AbdullelahFarss


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Jeddah by المصمماتي, on Flickr

FORT DE AL ULA, ARABIE SAOUDITE by Eric Lafforgue Photography, on Flickr

مرتفعات علقان by ADEL AL-OMRANI, on Flickr

شعبى وحسلات by عبدالإله ۶۶ الخليفة, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Al Wadj Bank, Saudi Arabia (NASA, International Space Station Science, 12/30/07) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr

جبل طيب اسم copy by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr

١على الكورنيش by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr

بحيره لاصفر by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

شاطئ الخريبه by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr

Ras Tanura Beach by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr

KAUST aerial view by LIK BATON BOOT, on Flickr

DSC00933 by Aiwaah Dot Com, on Flickr

IMG_5470 by Roberto Catanzaro, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

محمية نفود العريق by عبدالإله ۶۶ الخليفة, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

جبل كير by عبدالإله ۶۶ الخليفة, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

ART of dunes by Tariq Almutlaq, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Sunlight by Tariq Almutlaq, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

AL Deasah Mountains by ABO_TMEEM, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Abha










Source: http://www.wandererontheroad.com/


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Source: http://www.wandererontheroad.com/


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

milkyway by ABO_TMEEM, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

sunset by ABO_TMEEM, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Saudi Arabia by i Postcross, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

King Fahd Museum in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia by Karl Drilling, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Makkah 2011 by Raeid Allehyani, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

The rose walkway in the city of Abha


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Source: http://www.imgrum.org/media/1520404681279854798_197416673


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Awesome sunrise on the peaks of the foothills in Tabuk 










Source: https://twitter.com/Alsuhaibani2Ali/status/875891589603786752


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

At-Turaif is a UNESCO world heritage site, founded in the 15th century.

At-Turaif by Ted Henderer, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://twitter.com/eidelyehya/status/844606563629383682


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUXB-fxB1fR/?taken-by=erth.team


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://flic.kr/p/e18n5y


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://twitter.com/HassanAlghzwani


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

www.instagram.com/erth.team/


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Jazan 










https://www.instagram.com/mustafa_sahloli/


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Sayed Al-Shuhada Mosque is located in Madinah.


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Prophets Mosque, Madinah









https://twitter.com/madani_sindi


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

http://www.emadphoto.com/#/almadinah-almunawarah/


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

http://www.emadphoto.com/#/almadinah-almunawarah/


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://twitter.com/madani_sindi


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/erth.team/


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/erth.team/


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

_Madinah
Hajj 1438/2017_























































http://www.spa.gov.sa/viewstory.php?lang=ar&newsid=1662419​

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1237079


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

_*Makkah* 
Hajj 1438/2017_










































































_*Jamarat Bridge* 
Hajj 1438/2017_






































http://www.spa.gov.sa/viewstory.php?lang=ar&newsid=1662605



















_Mina_



















http://www.spa.gov.sa/gallery.php?lang=ar&pg=1#prettyPhoto/​
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1237079


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/erth.team/


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/erth.team/


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Archaeological site in Yanbu









https://www.instagram.com/erth.team/


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

الوجه الاخر by Abdulaziz Hajjaj, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

My shot in Abha city SAUDIA Cam #canon5div lens #canon2470mmii #canon5dmark4 #night #nightshot by ahmed alkami, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://flic.kr/p/XpgbUD


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/erth.team/


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/erth.team/


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/erth.team/


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://www.almrsal.com/post/295933/al-hasa-2


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Old Jeddah - a World UNESCO Heritage Site

Old Jeddah by BA&AA, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

110128 31 Desert by Dan Henderer, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

The Forgotten Village by sultan alghamdi, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

جبال عسير by khalid yousef, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

ثلوج حائل by Mohammed Al Fozan, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Mosque of Imam Muhammad bin Abdul Wahab HDR by Tariq Almutlaq, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

العارضة مطل الامير محمد بن ناصر by ابراهيم حماطي, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

رحلتي ﻵبها by ابراهيم حماطي, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://flic.kr/p/dK9xW3


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Spirit of Originality by Tareq Abuhajjaj, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Abha Dam 06 by Bandarphotos, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Beautiful of simplicity! [Explored] by Tareq Abuhajjaj, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Madain Saleh Archaeologic Site, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Faifa Mountains by Abdullah khalid, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

مسجد الميقات بالمدينة المنورة Meqat mousqe in Madinah by ezzat ezzat, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

The View 2 . by Hamoud Alhawiti, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Masjid al-Qiblatain in Madina - Saudi Arabia by Dawood Hassan, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://flic.kr/p/6DK8qg


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

| Explore | .. بانوراما .. قصر الملك عبدالعزيز بالخرج by عبدالرحمن الدخيني, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Al Ula, Saudi Arabia by Marco Duyves, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Canyon Saudi Arabia . by Hamoud Alhawiti, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Masmak Fort, Riyadh, Saudi Arabia by Sarfraz Abbasi, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Triangles by anas sidd, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Up Towards The Sky by anas sidd, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Abha - أبها by faris shehri, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://flic.kr/p/gGCxoW[


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Dumat Al-Jandal by Waqas Toor, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://flic.kr/p/SrWFSJ


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

http://www.saudioger.com/project/71


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

ابها الجديدة Abha by Mohammed Alshehri, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

khobar city by Nasser Aldossary, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

جنوب المملكة / صور بين النماص و تنومه by Mohammed Alshehri, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

جنوب المملكة / صور بين النماص و تنومه by Mohammed Alshehri, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

IMG_0089 by nabil elsherif, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

IMG_0171 by nabil elsherif, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

DSCF2973-Edit.jpg by Nick Hardcastle, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Untitled by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Jeddah Gate by ajmozyien, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Diriyah by unique ksa, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

DubaiIMG_9015


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Mosque in the historical area by unique ksa, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

DSC_9601-2_2-2_3-2_tonemapped-2 by nabil elsherif, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Weekend Morning by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

_DSC0059 by unique ksa, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

_DSC1531_HDR-Edit by unique ksa, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Park Gate by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Riyadh Cityscape by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Milky Way by Tariq Almutlaq, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

ابو خيال by Mohammed Alshehri, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

binothaimeen


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

playground top mountain by Bandarphotos, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Abha mountains .. (By iPhone) by obyda elhalwagy, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*King Abdullah Sports City Stadium (Al-Jawhara Stadium)
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Ras Tanura
*


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

view by mosa3ad alshetwi, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

DSCF1618_HDR by المصمماتي, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

color building by Nasser Aldossary, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

jeddah by azizmishkhas, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

#Jeddah #Saudiarabia #beach #corniche #ship #⛵ by razaz khorshid, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

تضاريس by Abdulaziz Hajjaj, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

KSA DURING SPRING by Abdulaziz Hajjaj, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

hail by Abdulaziz Hajjaj, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

المسجد النبوي by Ibn Dzerir, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

احدى جوانب جبال مدائن صالح by Mansour AL-Fayez, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Jeddah to Madinah New High speed train Haramain (KAEC)

speed test 350 Haramain a 330 km/h

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCNjoHt_FuU





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7nBlgg1Ur0


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Al-Madina


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Desers of Saudi Arabia by Ahmed Almohammadi, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

JEDDAH by ♥ ♦ مـحــمـد, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Abha - Saudi arabia by osama El-baz, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

MyLand | Rediscovering the Hejaz Railway by Land Rover MENA, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

MyLand | Rediscovering the Hejaz Railway by Land Rover MENA, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Madinah Train Station HDR by ag bek, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*British entrepreneur Richard Branson, who recently paid a visit to Saudi Arabia
*


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

FJ CRUISER by بدر العريمه, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Riyadh is Booming! by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

CMA Tower is Unique in is so many diferent ways Mar-10-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*saudi arabia national day
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*jeddah fountain
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*مركز الملك عبدالعزيز الدولي للمؤتمرات حيث يستضيف قمم الرياض
**king abdulaziz international conference center riyadh*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Riyadh metro
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

MyLand | Rediscovering the Hejaz Railway by Land Rover MENA, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

MyLand | Rediscovering the Hejaz Railway by Land Rover MENA, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

MyLand | Rediscovering the Hejaz Railway by Land Rover MENA, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*saudi still a virgin lands
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

#iPhoneography by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

tabuk .. saudi arabia by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

King Abdullah Financial District (KAFD) by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Al-`Ula Rocks by Tariq Almutlaq, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

An Ancient restored Well in Al Diriyah, Saudi Arabia by ACT Marketing, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Souk1_HR by dphender, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Abha saudi arabia
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

مغيب جبال عسير .. by ماجد التيهاني1, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Saudia arabia Thuwal Corinch ||| كورنيش ثول Al Cornish by مفرح اليحياوي, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Untitled by ماجد التيهاني1, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

DSCN2167_tonemapped by MAMDOH ALZEMEI ممدوح الزمعي, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

DSCN2291 by MAMDOH ALZEMEI ممدوح الزمعي, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Train Station at dusk. by Sam. z, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://flic.kr/p/aCVwFe


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://flic.kr/p/dGEtrv


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

السعودية كورنيش ثول Saudi arabia Thuwal cornice. by مفرح اليحياوي, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Saudi King Salman granted honorary doctorate during Russia visit*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Al Bahah Region saudi arabia
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*The largest palm grove (25 million palm trees in total) in the world 
can be found in t Al-Hasa *





Southern KSA:


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Al-Qara Mountain in Al-Hassa, Eastern region Saudi Arabia*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*cultural and heritage*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*salam park riyadh*
















*Jubail Industrial City
*


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

men's Alma province by Mohammed Alyafi, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Masjid Ghumamah, Madina, Saudi Arabia by Haseeb Sohail Photography, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Untitled by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

الديسه - تبوك by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Jeddah 
*









ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Taif, Saudi Arabia
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

flying-interest and jumping
:banana::banana::guns1:


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*haramain high speed train reach makkah for the first time*

















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cGtiRoqdAY


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Saudi Arabia’s Kingdom of Humanity* 

polish siamese twins after 5 years
*Siamese Twins and Separation*:



















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De_cG4H4kB4


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*umluj city saudi arabia*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Al-madinah. Al-manorah*




البقـيـع



*جبل احد
*


*مسجد القبلتين
*

*مسجد التوبة
*



*مسجد الغمامة مصلى عيد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*KSA Jazan Region - Beish town
*صورة جوية حديثة لكورنيش محافظة بيش 
بمنطقة جازان الذي تنفذه شركة أرامكو السعودية


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/erth.team/


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/erth.team/


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Untitled by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

MadainSaleh-1986.jpg by Linda Polik, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Night Scene by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

High Resort منتزه مرتفع by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Global indicators promise a bright future for Saudi Arabia

مؤشرات عالمية تبشر بمستقبل مشرق السعودية*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Robot Sophia gets Saudi citizenship

صوفيا" أول روبوت في العالم يحصل على الجنسية وجواز السفر السعوديَّيْن

*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=20&v=bFovKOGE9dY









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNGGAcKTTDs


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Tabuk Sunrise by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

PIF Tower by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Untitled by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

قافله by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Haifon (May 7, 2017)

Five years from now, we will pay to see such thing after building the NEOM project and VAT application.


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Haifon said:


> Five years from now, we will pay to see such thing after building the NEOM project and VAT application.



Dear friend, you will not lose anything
on the contrary
You will gainig and get great benefits

Such as this projects are a great gain for our country
This is the future of our children and our future generations

Saudi Arabia today is planning for the future and adopting an economically strong and developed country


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Beauty of Saudi Land*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

saudi arabia farms
green the desrt


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Beauty of Saudi Land
old village


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

beautiful saudi arab beaches


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*AL-JOUF SAUDI ARABIA*


----------



## Haifon (May 7, 2017)

wain hatha ?


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Haifon said:


> wain hatha ?


yanbu royal commission
الهيئة الملكية ينبع


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

desert and sport


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Amazing pictures! Saudi Arabia truly is a beautiful land! Greetings from Argentina!


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Guajiro1 said:


> Amazing pictures! Saudi Arabia truly is a beautiful land! Greetings from Argentina!


Thank you so much
also saudi citizens like argentina too much
especially since Argentina coach Jorge Solari
who coached our national team in world cup 1994



also now
the coach gustavo quinteros is coach my favorite team




1992: l’Argentina trionfa in finale contro l’Arabia Saudita


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Saudi National day. #Khobar #23rdSeptember2k17 #NationalDay87 #KSA #BasmaNazar #ibn #ibasmanazarphotography by basma nazar, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

al Qarah Mountain by Ahmad Mahgob, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Viaje al centro de la galaxia.....en tren por supuesto by migue_lezl, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

واجهة الخبر البحرية في #الخبر by Ahmad Mahgob, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Khobar Corniche in Night by Alvin Purificacion, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Camel by Tariq Almutlaq, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://flic.kr/p/dWCsCF


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Golden Dunes by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

416 by nabil elsherif, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Mosque by nabil elsherif, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

أبراج كدي بمكة
The World's Biggest Hotel 

The Abraj Kudai, which is owned by Saudi Arabia's Ministry of Finance
will feature 12 towers, 10,000 rooms
and upwards of 70 restaurants.


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

city center of Unayzah in Saudi Arabia.



jeddah



Najran


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Young Saudis Love This Super-Dangerous Driving Trick
*

















changing tire while car moving


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

20150309--GOPR1894.jpg by Ryan McMinds, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

20171007_033 by Ian Cramman, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Tabuk Region in northwestern Saudi Arabia


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Hijaz railroad was ordered by the Ottoman Sultan






Hijaz train station


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

A German man and his bride (wife )
They spend their honeymoon on a journey of faith in Mecca


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

The white monkey of his folly splashed a barrel of paint over his body


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

tradition and culture


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

The German girl Doris (22 years) comes to Riyadh and meets
for the first time in Saudi Arabia Bedoor(26 years)
after the first donated to the second stem cells 4 years ago

الفتاة الألمانية دوريس (22 عام) تأتي إلى الرياض وتلتقي لأول مرة بالسعودية 
بدور (26 عام) بعد أن تبرعت الأولى للثانية بخلايا جذعية قبل 4 أعوام


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Coneslammer (Jun 26, 2006)

awesome photos


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*After a process lasted 9 hours 
King Abdullah Specialist Hospital in Riyadh 
announced the success of the separation 
of Sudanese twins attached 

photos
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

taif saudi arabia


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Al-Baha KSA
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*al qassim region saudi arabia
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*al qassim region saudi arabia
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*صــنـع في السعودية Made in KSA
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*صــنـع في السعودية Made in KSA
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*المفاعلات*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*jeddah saudi arabia*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

saudi arabia horses


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*The Dubai World Cup is a good decision for Arrogate
*
















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iC7U8B3ZlvE
















https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=Vkj3jtY-RPY


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Embassy of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia in Washington, DC

Very proud of our young Saudis working at @BoeingDefense on the F-15SA program


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Ssaudi Arabia Hhail*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*saudi arabia solar power*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Yanbu Saudi Araiba


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

الزلفي Az Zulfi


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

city abha sa by Faisal Alhazazi, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Fallestine Walk by BoardingFare.com, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Shipwreck by Alvin Purificacion, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

DJI_0004 copy by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Old Jeddah ( Blad ) by ABDULLAH ALEISA, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Wadi Lajab's beauty by Youness El Ouair, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

masjidil haram by Ahmad Azaharuddin Omar, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Kaaba by Suhaidi, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

1009RM_Masjid_Nabawi_Arches_Madinah by WaytoPixel.com, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

بني مالك بالطائف
جبل بثرة او ابراهيم


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

tabuk roses festival


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Saudi Arabia's Jazan Economic City







Saudi Arabia's Fifa mountains


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Abha-Jizan road


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

saudi arabia mountains

Yanbu Sunset at Radwa Mount





ALBAHA Sunset 






ABHA


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Jeddah city


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*روائع الآثار السعودية

Masterpieces of Saudi Antiquities*


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

صحراء السعودية أبهرت العالم الاسترالي
The desert of Saudi Arabia dazzled the Australian world












https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZIsTfg-phc













http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZIsTfg-phc


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

RIYADH


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Al Baha


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Tabuk


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

عسير Assier


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

KSA - NAJRAN


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*القصيم السعودية Al Qasim
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

مازلنا بمنطقة الباحة والاجواء الساحرة
We are still in Al-Baha area
We see stunning scenery


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

KSA Al-Baha area


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*بحيرة دومة الجندل بمنطقة الجوف
Dumah Aljandal Lake in Al Jouf
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Climbing Mountains in Saudi Arabia


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

DOLPHIN RESORT (FAMILIES ONLY 
منتجع دولفين احدي المنتجعات الجميلة في مدينة الدمام


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Tabuk Region
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

saudi arabia abha


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Islamic University of Medina
Senegal wins World Cup
Held with the participation of 32 teams and a large presence of students and parents

الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة
السنغال تفوز بكأس العالم للجنسيات
أقيمت بمشاركة 32 منتخباً وبحضور كبير من الطلاب والأهالي


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

saudi taif city










https://www.gulf-up.com/downloadf-1511964164411-tif.html


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Prince of Mecca inaugurates Jeddah Maritime 
Interface for the fourth and fifth phases 
أمير مكة يفتتح واجهة جدة البحرية للمرحلتين الرابعة والخامسة.. ويرفع شكرهِِِ للملك وولي العهد


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Qunfudhah محافظة القنفذة*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Qunfudhah محافظة القنفذة
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Qunfudhah محافظة القنفذة*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Inside sun by Alvin Purificacion, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

هضاب بجده by ADEL AL-OMRANI, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

KAFD Takeover by PIF by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Abha
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Hafar Al-Batin : حفر الباطن
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Al-Hasa الأحساء
*






*الخفجي khafji
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Bisha : بيشة 
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*الأمير محمد بن سلمان 
يزور المواقع التاريخية في العلا 
والشباب يحتفون بصور "السيلفي 

Prince Mohammed bin Salman
Visit the historical sites in Ula
The young people are celebrating the images of the "Prince Salafi

*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Morning Birds by M.J Rama, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Beautyfully handcrafted wooden balconies in Jeddah by Janos Hajas, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Make Riyadh Green Again Nov-18-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Oasis by Walid Mahfoudh, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Al Qassim by KhanSaqib, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Rujal-9-2013 by ☰ حسن أحمساني, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

panorama Riyadh || by ! FOX, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

أبها by ماجد التيهاني1, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

٢٠١٦١٠٠٦_٢٠٣٦٥٤-01 by Yaser Abdulmagid, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

RED SEA by Yaser Abdulmagid, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Makka by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Farm Ville by Mark Iniego, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

IMG_0915-2_6-2_7-2_tonemapped by nabil elsherif, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

neom-saudi-arabia-city-futuristic-3 by neomsaudi city, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

. . #عقبة_الابناء مناظر من الجمال الطبيعي تأسر قلبگ طول الطريق . . من #تصويري يوم الجمعة 14-3-1437هـ . . #مصوري_الباحة #طبيعة_الباحة #الباحة_عشق_اهل_الجنوب #الجنوب_بعدسة_أبنائه #jnoub #aljnoobpro by Ahmad Suliman, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

KFNL WInter 2017 Dec-8-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

سد #أبها #عدستي #عسير by ahmed alkami, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

#أبها #عدستي #abha #canon5div #csnon5d4 by ahmed alkami, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/erth.team/


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/erth.team/


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/erth.team/


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/erth.team/


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

جامع الوالدين - Jamie Alwalidain by Meteb Ali, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

1st_Tabouk-09 by Anwar Helmi, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Ottoman Empire Aquaduct by Tedder13, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Tabuk by KSA الصور, on Flickr


----------



## SHAHBAZ2883 (Feb 8, 2011)

-SKC said:


> Thanks bro, it indeed looks like something out of this world. Hopefully this natural area will be preserved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alf Mashkuur, JAZAKALLAH


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

2018 Race of Champions, King Farhad Stadium, Riyadh, Saudi Arabia by Euro NASCAR, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Cube Sculpture by Arnaldo Pomodoro by Photonistan, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

One of the Famous Cave of Saudi Arabia. "Jabal Al Qara" by Fasih Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Untitled by الصور KSA, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Madain Saleh by الصور KSA, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Mosque by Alvin Purificacion, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

abha by Faisal Alhazazi, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Archaeologists have discovered a number of life-size camel carvings dating back 2,000 years found in the middle of a Saudi Arabian desert. 










http://www.independent.co.uk/


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice photos of a wonderful country.


----------



## Mwifwa (Feb 27, 2018)

-SKC said:


> Jeddah
> 
> Dramatic Sunrise by Mohammed Swidah, on Flickr


Amazing Tower


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Riyadh-Skyline-Blue-Hour--Feb-22-18 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://twitter.com/OldArabia


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://twitter.com/OldArabia


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://twitter.com/OldArabia


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://twitter.com/OldArabia


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Hasan Enany Mosque with Moon by Photonistan, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Abha, Saudi Arabia 973 by مشروع [بث تجريبي}-العالم صور, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Ushaiger Village Saudi Arabia by f.baul l Photography, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Edge of the World Saudi Arabia 2016 by f.baul l Photography, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Hidden Canyon Kharj Saudi Arabia by f.baul l Photography, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Sun behind the hills by Md. Shafiul Alam Chowdhury, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Abha by KSA الصور, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

King Abdulaziz Center for World Culture by KSA الصور, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Landscape around rijal alma traditional village, Rijal Almaa Province, Rijal Alma, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

LRT_01285 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby (Dec 17, 2013)

abomohnad said:


> RIYADH


Please credit these photos to it's original owner Bader Alotaby


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

العلا by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://twitter.com/malbustani


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

KAFD-PAno-Helpad-Apr-9-18 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Saudi Arabia . by Hamoud Alhawiti, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

My shot in Abha city SAUDIA Cam #canon5div lens #canon2470mmii #canon5dmark4 #night #nightshot by ahmed alkami, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://twitter.com/alsalem_manea


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://twitter.com/Azeiad5


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://twitter.com/Bandar_Aljaber


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://twitter.com/alsalem_manea


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://twitter.com/alshehri099


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/ab__lens/


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

faisal alhazazi by Faisal Alhazazi, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Abha - Saudi Arabia by Photography Arabia, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

faisalalhazazi by Faisal Alhazazi, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Untitled by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Table rase by Délirante bestiole [la poésie des goupils], on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

BEAUTIFUL CLOUDY DAY by SAUD ALRSHIAD المصور المحترف, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://flic.kr/p/njU9VK


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Hejaz Railway, Madain Saleh Station by Erlangga Sosronegoro, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

AAERV CASTEL HAIL by SAUD ALRSHIAD المصور المحترف, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

JEDDAH_TAHLYIA STREET_20 by AHMED SAMIR, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

JEDDAH_AL HAMRA _7 by AHMED SAMIR, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

JEDDAH_AL HAMRA _1 by AHMED SAMIR, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

TAIF ALHADA ROAD by SAUD ALRSHIAD المصور المحترف, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Namas city by Sam Z, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Historical Yard (Al Ahsa) by f.baul l Photography, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

#قلعة خشم #صنعاء بـ #المعظم #تبوك #Castle Khashem #Sanaa - #Tabuk #KSA by masaud malki, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Asir Region by Photography Arabia, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Rafal-&-KAFD--dominates-Riyadh-North-Oct-7-18 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

cloudy day by obyda elhalwagy, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

IMG_20180316_230225_193 by ayaa1977, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Tabuk by Photography Arabia, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Tabuk 2018 1 by polzksa, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Tabuk 2018 12 by polzksa, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

english.alarabiya.net


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Meka - مكة by Ibn Dzerir, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

DTRUH-Dec-13-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

P1136601 by Michelin Motorsport FIA Formula E, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Natural Wonders of Saudi Arabia by Photography Arabia, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://flic.kr/p/2dAyTDV


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

810_0736 by rhms_76 H M, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Day 1 Saudi National Day Festival by ArsEgo.ro Iulian Dinu 65 by Iulian Dinu, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Flower Festival Saudi Arabia by f.baul l Photography, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Day 1 Saudi National Day Festival by ArsEgo.ro Iulian Dinu 257 by Iulian Dinu, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Day 3 Saudi National Day Festival by ArsEgo.ro Iulian Dinu 115 by Iulian Dinu, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Day 3 aerial Saudi National Day Festival by ArsEgo.ro Iulian Dinu 15 by Iulian Dinu, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Al- Hasa الاحساء


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

NAJRANنجران






*العيص Alays
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*مزارع النخيل Alnakheel Farms
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*saudi change desert to green
*













*Saudi olive farm, the largest in the world
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Al-Madinat Al-Munawara
*The Wadi al-'Aqiq stream runs through the center of the city like the
current river


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

DSC_7370 by Amuhqaw Ehdupang, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*ابها ABHA
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*محافظة المجمعة Majmaah
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*منطقة تبوك محافظة ضباء Duba city 
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

مدينة الملك عبد الله الاقتصادية KAEC


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Happy New Year 2019 friends from Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, thank you for sharing such beautiful views of your country, good projects will come soon.


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Lightton said:


> Happy New Year 2019 friends from Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, thank you for sharing such beautiful views of your country, good projects will come soon.


thank you so much


A Happy New Year 2019 for you our brother 
and to all brotherhood here 
This is a good gesture from you 
Which means you are a good man & have a High morals

we are really appreciating your a participation

good wishes and Peace be upon to you and all friends


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*الخبر khobar city
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

ربيع مدينة رفحاء Rafha city spring

*
زهور الخزامى 
Flowers of lavender*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Saudi Wildlife
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Al Ula old town, Saudi Arabia
*

The walled city of Al ‘Ula was founded in 6th century BC,
an oasis in the desert valley, with fertile soil and plenty of water. 
It was located along “Incense Road,” the network of routes that facilitated the trading of spices
silk and other luxury items through Arabia, Egypt and India.




Walking through the narrow corridors of Al ‘Ula in northwestern Saudi Arabia is like traversing a maze
with ancient history at each turn. 

Once a bustling civilization, these 800 tightly packed mud-brick and stone houses 
parts of which are more than 2,000 years old — are now abandoned ruins, decaying in the hot desert sun.


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Al Ula new town, Saudi Arabia
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Is Saudi Arabia the next big heritage tourism destination?
*


https://edition.cnn.com/2018/06/20/middleeast/saudi-archaeology/index.html












*المملكة العربية السعودية هي موطن الحضارات والكنوز الأثرية
**Saudi Arabia is the home of civilizations and antiquities treasures
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*tayma saudi arabia
*
Tayma is a desert oasis in Saudi Arabia. In the center of the oasis is a large well, thought to be around 2,500 years old. (Bir Haddaj). It is mentioned in the Bible: "The inhabitants of the land of Tema brought water to him that was thirsty, they prevented with their bread him that fled." (Isa 21:14.7)

Tayma has long been a stopping place for caravans crossing the deserts of Arabia.


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

The southern region of Saudi Arabia
is characterized by its rise Mountains 
fertile land and strong fortresses


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

southern region of Saudi Arabia


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Aloze Mountain Tabuk Ice
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Northern Region of Saudi Arabia
hazm al jalamid


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Al Janadriyah festival
Al Janadriyah - "National Festival for heritage and culture*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Taif الطائف


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Jubail محافظة الجبيل
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Jubail محافظة الجبيل
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Asir Rigionعسير


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Qassim region
Wadi Al-Rumma (the Rumma Valley)

the flow of Wadi Rumma in Qassim*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Al Bahah Region منطقة الباحة
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

AC Milan arrive in Jeddah ahead of Italian Supercup final with Juventus

AC Milan stars wearing the saudi dress


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Marid Castle
*Dumat Al-Jandal - north of Saudi Arabia

Qasr Marid (Arabic: قصر مارد‎) 
Dumat Al-Jandal - in the north of Saudi Arabia built before AD 272



This site is one of the most important archeological monuments in the province. 
It is an archaeological castle constructed from mud and stones 
overlooking the town of Domat Al-Jondal from a height of 600 meters tall hill. 
It is believed to have been built in the first century or third century AD.
The Castle is in oval shape with huge walls with openings for surveillance.
It has four towers, each of 12 meters height, and two deep wells.
The main Castle building is consisting of two floors.
There a number of rooms that were used by surveillance persons and defense guards. 
The Castle has witnessed several restorations between 1416 and 1423 AH. 
It is strongly recommended to visit this Castle as an important historical
archeological, and heritage landmark in the Kingdom.


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

tonight
Juventus vs Milan Jeddah








they visit old city


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Jeddah 
السوبر_الإيطالي Supercoppa ItalianSuperCup


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Al-Bahah (Arabic: ٱلْبَاحَة Al-Bāḥah) south west of Saudi Arabia
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## lazanoo (Nov 8, 2015)

abomohnad said:


> Good Morning my friend lazanoo
> thise places in Umluj محافظة أملج
> Umluj is a city in the Tabuk province
> 
> https://twitter.com/omaaralsinany


Thanks. I was asking because it looks quite green on the contrary to other parts of the country.


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

وادي المشقر محافظة المجمعه منطقة الرياض
Majmaah city Riyadh province


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

الباحه فوق السحاب


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*محافظة الجبيل-الصناعية Jubail Industrial City 
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*فيفاء faifa جازان
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Yanbu-Gallery
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

الطائف Taif


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

منطقة عسير Abha


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

المندق منطقة الباحة


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

حافظة جدة Jeddah


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Yanbu Flowers and Garden Festival 
ينبع مهرجان الزهور والحدائق*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Yanbu Flowers and Garden Festival 
ينبع مهرجان الزهور والحدائق*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

NS123 said:


> No. 1 & 2 are my favorites! Rest is also wonderful! Great job! Thanks for sharing such a wonderful collection! kay:


You are welcome my friend
we are happy for your sharing
These photos from your city Jeddah are a gift for you


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

الطبيعة الخلابة بالمنطقة الجنوبية السعودية
Saudi Arabia’s south a beautiful natural landscape


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Rakayib Caravan
*

A Journey and Adventures to cross The Empty Quarter desert
this caravan containe About 100 participate from 21 countries

What makes someone want to climb Everest, cross the Empty Quarter, ride the Orient Express, or walk the Pacific Crest Trail
a battel with oneself, not just with the desert.

The Empty Quarter: a locked box full of secrets and treasures. 
Rakayib: the key to that box.


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

https://twitter.com/RakayibKSA/status/1100103992229707776

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnU0mQzWAoE


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tatnGEGNVtI


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

he Empty Quarter desert الربع الغالي


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://flic.kr/p/SrrBAh


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

مدخل مكة المكرمةMakkah Gate


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

منطقة القصيم
Buraydah city مدينة بريدة


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Majmaah محافظة المجمعة

مركز الخليج

مركز الخليج

مركز الخليج

مركز الخليج

مركز الخليج

مركز الخليج

مركز الخليج

مركز الخليج


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

مركز الخليج
مركز الخليج

مركز الخليج

مركز الخليج

مركز الخليج

مركز الخليج

مركز الخليج

مركز الخليج
مركز الخليج

مركز الخليج
مركز الخليج


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

مطار الملك فهد الدولي Airport Dammam


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*محافظة الزلفي
Al Zulfi is a city in Riyadh Province *


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

KAEC-Juman-Park-جمان-بارك-بمدينة-الملك-عبدالله-الاقتصادية


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*محافظة الوجه Alwajh City
*
Alwajh (Arabic: الوجه‎) also written Al Wejh, is a coastal city in north-western Saudi Arabia
situated on the coast of the Red Sea. The city is located in the Tabuk Province.


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

region around Dedan, Saudi Arabia. by jane burns, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Thee Ain Historic Village by paisaman37, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

مدينة الملك عبدالله الاقتصادية kaec


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

درب by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

البنت by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

تتويج البطل السعودي علي العثمان بالميدالية الذهبية
في منافسات وزن 89 كجم ببطولة العالم للشباب لرفع الأثقال في لاس فيغاس الأمريكية
Saudi weightlifter wins gold medal in Las Vegas -USA
Ali Al-Othman has won gold medal in the 89kg category in the Under 17 Youth Weightlifting World Championships in Las Vegas.


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*وَالنَّخْلَ بَاسِقَاتٍ لَّهَا طَلْعٌ نَّضِيدٌ
*
عندما سمع هذه الاية اعرابي مشرك لم يكن اسلم بعد خر ساجدا لله لبلاغة هذا الكلام
أليس مثل هذا الذي جرى للأعرابي هو الذي يجري لكثير من الخبراء الذين تطرق أسماعهم 
آيات تصف لهم مواطن خبرتهم بما يعجزون عن ملاحقته فضلاً عن الإتيان بمثله ؟
اما الاعجاز العلمي
فلو تمعنت في الايآت السابقة وفكرت كيف وصل الماء فقط الى اعلى النخلة
رغم شح الامطار بالصحاري وكيف وصل اليها عبر الجذور التي بالتربة 
و عن القدرة الإلهية المبدعة التي تتجلي في خلق النخلة الباسقة‏ بهذا الطول
وكيف جعل الله من النخل مضرب مثل في القرآن الكريم وذكرها في عشرين موضعا ‏
وفضلها دوما علي غيره من أنواع الزروع‏ والفواكه والشجر
الارتفاع ومقاومة الظروف المناخية القاسية من حر شديد وجفاف
ومع ذلك تعمر سنين وتنتج كثير وفوائدها جمآ 
القرآن الكريم عرفه اكثر اهل اللغة لقد كانت العرب تتذوق الكلام
فيأخذ بمجامعها تؤثر الايات البليغة فيهم تأثيرا عظيما 
وهذا ما لا يدرك إلا بحسن البيان وكمال البلاغة عند من يتذوقها وتخالط شغاف قلبه 
قبل ان يعرفها عن طريق الاعجاز العلمي لها



(Qaf: 10)
And tall date-palms, with ranged clusters”

When he heard this quran one disbeliever Arab 
who was not become Muslim yet, He prostrated himself to Allah 
Fourteen centuries later, scientific research confirmed the magnificent power that Allah created in tall-palms in order to enable them to suck sap from the soil upwards to their terminal buds. It also confirms that there are nearly ten thousand flowers on each spadix, meaning ranged clusters on top of one another, which results in producing clustered fruits as well. These facts were unknown at the time of the revelation and they remained unknown for long centuries afterwards; they remained, however, in the Holy Book (Al-Qur’an) as a definite proof that it is Allah’s word and a definite proof that Muhammad, who received this word, was a true prophet; may Allah’s peace and blessings be upon him and upon his family, companions and all those who follow him and spread his message until the Day of Judgment.


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Riyadh


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Asian Youth Athletics Championship


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

saudi arabia asir region


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Jeddah


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Jeddah, Saudi Arabia


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Al Rass محافظة الرس*
Ar Rass, or Al-Ras; Arabic: الرس‎) is a Saudi Arabian Cites, located in the Al Qassim Province. 
It lies southwest of Buraydah, the capital of the province and also north of Riyadh, the national capital


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Al Rass محافظة الرس*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Goodbye..K.S.A..Goodbye
*


A ‘Tribute Song’ of Love & Gratitude directed by Rodel Menda coming from Overseas Filipinos to Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, 
a place that is ‘Home from Home’ to Millions of Expatriates

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qRYAu2c7og


.


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Faisaliyah Center - Riyadh, Saudi Arabia الفيصلية


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*تبوك Tabuk
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Hafr Al Batin مدينة حفر الباطن 
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

جامع الملك خالد بالرياض




جامع الفرسان



جامع الثنيان





جامع العواد




جامع ابراهيم الهاجري




جامع عبدالرحمن العنقري






جامع الدكتور ناصر الداوود






جامع لطيفة بنت الشيخ


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

الريف الجنوبي المنطقة الجنوبية 
south province of saudi arabia


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Taif Rose ورد مدينة الطائف
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*محافظة بدر
* هي إحدى محافظات منطقة المدينة المنورة وهي غنية بالكثير من المعالم والشواهد والقيم التاريخية 
ومن المناطق الزراعية والسياحية، وتحقق على أرضها في غزوة بدر، أول غزوة في الإسلام، وقد حدثت في يوم 17 رمضان 2 هـ الموافق 17 مارس 624 م
وانتصر فيها المسلمون انتصار كبير وحاسم.ويوجد في البلدة منطقة مخصصة لمقابر الشهداء في تلك الغزوة وسكانها اليوم قبيلة صبح من بني سالم من حرب وهي مقرهم
*Badr *(Arabic: بَـدْر ) full name: Badr Hunayn, Arabic: بدر حنین‎) 
It is a town in Al Madinah Province
It is located southwest of Medina Medina 
It was the location of the famous Battle of Badr, between the Quraishi-led Polytheists
and the Muslims under the leadership of Prophet Muhammad, may peace and blessings be upon him on 17 march 624 17 ramadan 02 H











مسجد العريشة 


*شهداء معركة بدر
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

محافظة بدر Badr


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*الصحاري السعودية جزء من تاريخنا العريق
Saudi deserts are part of our ancient history
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*المدينة المدينة المنورة مسجد ذي الحليفة
*
ذو الحليفة من مواقيت الحج والعمرة وهو ميقات الإحرام لأهل المدينة
والذين يمرون عليه من غير أهلها 
يحرمون منه، وهو من المواقيت التي حددها النبي ويعتبر أبعد المواقيت عن مكة
*Dhul-Hulayfah
*Meeqat, On my way to Makkah


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*مسجد الجمعة في المدينة المنورة
Juma Mosque
Masjid Juma

*










مسجد الجمعة يكتسب مكانة خاصة في التراث الإسلامي، إذ ارتبطت نشأته بهجرة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم من مكة المكرمة إلى المدينة المنـورة
حيث أقام عليه الصلاة والسلام في قباء أربعة أيام حتى صباح يوم الجمعة الموافق 16 من شهر ربيع أول من العام الأول من الهجرة
ثم خرج صلى الله عليه وسلم متوجهاً إلى المدينة المنورة
وعلى مقربة من محل إقامته بقباء أدركته صلاة الجمعة فصلاها في 
بطن «وادي الرانوناء»
وقد حدّد المكان الذي صلى فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة الجمعة
وسمي بعد ذلك بمسجد الجمعة.

ولمسجد الجمعة العديد من المسميات، إذ يطلق عليه اسم مسجد الجمعة، ويسمى أيضاً مسجد الوادي
كما يطلق عليه اسم مسجد عاتكة، ومسجد القبيب نسبة إلى المحل الذي بُني فيه
ويحرص الكثير من الزائرين على زيارة المسجد والصلاة فيه بوصفه أحد الأماكن الدينية التاريخية
التي تحمل مكانة بارزة في التاريخ الإسلامي، وشهد وقائع من هجرة المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام
إلى المدينة المنورة، وجوانب من سيرته العطرة 

ويقع مسجد الجمعة جنوب غرب المدينة المنورة، في بطن وادي رانوناء شمال مسجد قباء
ويبعد عنه مسافة 900م تقريباً، كما يبعد عن المسجد النبوي حوالي 6 كلم
وتأسس بناؤه من الحجر، ثم أعيد بناؤه وتجديده في كل مرة يتهدم فيها، وكان المسجد قبل التوسعة الأخيرة مبنياً فوق رابية صغيرة، وله قبة واحدة


Masjid Jummah, on the boundary of Madinah marks the site where the Prophet (ﷺ) 
led the first Jummah salah, shortly after his Hijrah (migration) from Makkah. 
It is about 6 km from Masjid-e-Nabwi.


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*مسجد قباء Quba Mosque
*

أول مسجد بني في الإسلام، وأول مسجد بني في المدينة النبوية
ومن حيث الأولية فإن المسجد الحرام أول بيت وضع للناس
ومسجد قباء أول مسجد بناه المسلمون
وهو أيضًا أكبر مساجد المدينة بعد المسجد النبوي
The first mosque in Islamic history: Quba Mosque


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Jeddah Durat Alrous درّة العروس جدة
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

أشهر البراكيين بالسعودية some valcons in saudi arabia


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

الواجهة البحرية بالدمام Dammam eastern province


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

حديقة الملك فهد المركزية بالمدينة المنورة والتي تبلغ مساحتها الإجمالية (4.3) كيلو متر
King Fahd Central Park
The park is located on the southern side of Madinah
with a total area of (4.3) km


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*محافظة النماص
*النماص محافظة سعودية تقع في منطقة عسير على سلسلة جبال السروات، تمتاز بالطبيعة وبكثافة الغطاء النباتي، واعتدال المناخ صيفًا.
*Al-Namas *(Arabic: النماص‎) is a governorate in 'Asir Province
located about 130 kilometres (75 mi) north of Abha


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Riyadh derby. Al-Nassr vs Al-Hilal دربي الرياض. النصر و الهلال


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*بعض الاماكن الاثرية في محافظة خيبر 
Some archaeological sites in the province of Khyber*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Majmaah rain and hail محافظة المجمعة امطار وبرد


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

ولي العهد يدشن أول طائرة تدريب نفاثة من طراز
هوك 
تم تجميعها وتصنيع عدد من أجزائها محلياً بأيادي وطنية 
The Crown Prince inaugurates the first Hawk jet training aircraft 
assembled and manufactured locally with national hands


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*محافظة محايل عسير
*أحد محافظات منطقة عسير، تقعفي الجنوب الغربي من للمملكة العربية السعودية 
شمال غرب مدينة أبها عاصمة منطقة عسير بحوالي 80 كيلومتراً

*Mahayel province
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

جبل شدا الأعلى بمنطقة الباحة
Shada Mountain in Baha region


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*محافظة حقل
* محافظة تتبع منطقة تبوك في شمال غرب المملكة العربية السعودية وعلى الساحل الشمالي الشرقي
لخليج العقبة وتبعد عن مدينة العقبة الأردنية حوالي 30 كيلو متر جنوبا 
*Ḥaql *(Arabic: حَقْل‎) or Ḥaqal (Arabic: حَقَل‎) is a city in the northwest of Saudi Arabia tabuk region
it is near the head of the Gulf of Aqaba
adjacent to Aqaba across the Jordanian border. 
The coasts of Egypt, Israel and Jordan can be seen from Haql.


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

جامع عائشة الراجحي بمكة
Makkah Aisha Sulaiman Al Rajhi Mosque


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*زراعة البن في جيزان coffee trees in jazan
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Dumat al-Jandal دومة الجندل
*
Dumat al-Jundal (Arabic: دومة الجندل‎) is an ancient city of ruins located in North Western Saudi Arabia in the Al Jawf Province; it is located 37 km away from Sakakah. The name Dumat al-Jandal means literally "Dumah of the Stone"


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*خادم الحرمين الشريفين يرعى نهائي كأس الملك غداً الخميس بالرياض

Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques to patronize final match 
of The King's Football Cup
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

روضة أم الذيابة 
شمال شرقي الأرطاوية، بمحافظة المجمعة


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*balasmer. بللسمر
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*المنطقة الجنوبية
*
*تنومة tanomah 
*




*النماص Nemesis
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*مدينة ينبع الصناعية
*افتتاح جامع الإمام البخاري بحي رضوى في مدينة ينبع الصناعية والذي يتسع لـ 1150 مصلِ


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*محافظة شــقــراء Shaqra Province
*
محافظة شقراء تابعة لإمارة الرياض وتقع شمال غرب العاصمة الرياض
وتبعد عنها ما يقارب 190 كلم وهي عاصمة إقليم الوشم
وقد كانت شقراء تاريخياً أهم وأكبر بلدان إقليم الوشم في نجد
Shaqra (Arabic: شقراء‎) is a town in central Saudi Arabia
located about 190 kilometers north-west of the capital Riyadh.


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

وزير الشؤون الإسلامية يفتتح جامع الشيخ سعيد بن رداد الزهراني بالدمام


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*سمو ولي العهد يرعى
حفل تخريج الدفعة السادسة والتسعين من طلبة*
* كلية الملك فيصل الجوية
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*ولي العهد يرعى حفل 
تخريج الدورة السابعة والسبعين من طلبة
**كلية الملك عبدالعزيز الحربية*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*رمضان 2019 كريم
*
skyscrapercity نهنئ فريق 
بحلول شهر رمضان المبارك
وكل عام والفريق على خير

We congratulate the skyscrapercity team by Ramadan and every year the team is doing well


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*منطقة عسير Asir region
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*محطة الحجاز في العلا ، القطار العثماني
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*التلميذ السعودي العبقري: عماد العمودي يحتل المركز الاول على مستوى العالم
*


*Saudi twins take world by storm at international arithmetic competition
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Maryam Alqaisi Pride Of Saudi Arabia 
Who Won Medals In Global Exhibition






أمير بوك يستقبل المخترعة السعودية 
*مريم القيسي
* الحاصلة على الميدالية الذهبية والبرونزية في معرض المخترعين بموسكو " أرخميدس" 2019م 
http://www.spa.gov.sa/1918840


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*خميس مشيط khamis mushait
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*الباحة Baha
*منتزه الأمير حسام بن سعود في الباحة والذي يقام على مساحة 150 ألف م
٢ ويشكل إضافة للوجهات السياحية في المنطقة


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*مدينة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم
Al-Madina Al-Munawarah
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*2018/2019 النصر يتوج بلقب دوري كأس الأمير محمد بن سلمان للمحترفين لكرة القدم*


Thursday
Al-Nasr won in the Saudis league championship for the 17 seventeen time in his history 
and beat Al-Batin 2-1 in the final 30 stage
TThe victory raised his score to 70 points


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*طيور السعودية 
birds of Saudi Arabia*





















*قائمة طيور السعودية
*https://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/قائمة_طيور_السعودية


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_birds_of_Saudi_Arabia


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

صور من منطقة الباحة


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*بيشة Bisha صور من
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

تعذّر رؤية هلال العيد في سدير
ورؤيته في تمير
وترقب لقرار المحكمة العليا

experiences of crescent Sight
they were seen the crescent of Shawwal tonight

And await the decision of the Supreme Court


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

المسجد النبوي الشريف والساحات المرتبطة به 
يحتضن جموع المصلين لأداء #صلاة_العيد المبارك 1440هـ


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

المسجد الحرام والساحات المرتبطة به
يحتضن جموع المصلين لأداء صلاة العيد المبارك 1440هـ


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*متحف برج الساعة - Clock Tower Museum
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

جامعة الملك سعود تُحقق مركز متقدم عالميًا بعد حلولها في المركز 25 على مستوى جامعات العالم 
في عدد براءة الأختراع المعتمدة

King Saud University achieves world-class status after being ranked 25th among world's universities


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*موسم جدة 
يستأنف فعالياته بعروض عالمية تحاكي الفنون البصرية 

*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن
تحتل المرتبة الرابعة عالميًا في عدد براءة الأختراع 
متفوقًة على كبرى وأعرق الجامعات العالمية

King Fahad University of Petroleum and Minerals 
ranks fourth in the world in the number of patent patents at the university level.*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

أمير منطقة الباحة 
وتزامنًا مع إجازة عيد الفطر المبارك
يفتتح منتزه الأمير حسام بن سعود بالقيم في الباحة
والذي يمتد على مساحة 150 ألف م٢


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

وصول جميع حافلات الرياض للمرحلة الأولى إلى مدينة الرياض
والبالغ عددها ٣١٩ حافلة
والتي تم تصنيعها في شركتي مرسيدس و مان الألمانيتين


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*الدمام
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

abomohnad said:


> جامعة الملك سعود تُحقق مركز متقدم عالميًا بعد حلولها في المركز 25 على مستوى جامعات العالم
> في عدد براءة الأختراع المعتمدة
> 
> King Saud University achieves world-class status after being ranked 25th among world's universities


That's impressive, I wonder, does this mean that Saudi-Arabia is starting to improve when it comes to economical diversity and more varied businesses and industries? Or do you still have some problems in this area.


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

tomPunk said:


> That's impressive, I wonder, does this mean that Saudi-Arabia is starting to improve when it comes to economical diversity and more varied businesses and industries? Or do you still have some problems in this area.


Good evening dear tom Punk
Saudi Arabia completely changed

Saudi ranking climbs 13 places among world’s most competitive economies

http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/...laces-among-worlds-most-competitive-economies


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Jeddah's 1st Industrial City مدينة جدة الصناعية الأولى
*


*Qassim's 1st Industrial City مدينة القصيم الصناعية الأولى
*



*Dammam's 1st Industrial City 
مدينة الدمام الصناعية الأولى
*



* Al-Ahsa's 1st Industrial City مدينة الأحساء الصناعية الأولى
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

ثلاث ميداليات حصيلة الأخضر السعودي للجوجيتسو في بطولة غراند سلام

Three medals for Saudi Arabia's 
Abu Dhabi Grand Slam-Moscow


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Albaha الباحة
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*الإنتهاء من تجديد وتطوير دوار الهلال
والذي يربط بين طريق الأمير سلطان وطريق الملك فيصل الساحلي
برعاية مستشفيات المانع almanahospitals
*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Saudi Aramco, Air Products launch first Saudi hydrogen fueling station

أرامكو تدشن أول محطة وقود هيدروجين في المملكة في الظهران للتقنية
لتعبئة المركبات التي تعمل بخلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني 
وقود الهيدروجين:
وقود نظيف يتم إنتاجه من خلال المزج بين الأوكسجين المستخلص من الهواء والهيدروجين


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

السعودية تنضم إلى مجموعة العمل المالي فاتف، كأول دولة عربية تنضم للمجموعة
نظرًا لجهودها في مجال مكافحة غسيل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب


FATF agreed to join SaudiArabia in the group as the first Arab country to obtain this membership. 

Invitation was made in recognition of the Kingdom's efforts combating money laundering and financing of terrorism.






دشين حساب تويتر لخدمات الإقامة_المميزة 
@SaudiPRCen تمهيدًا لاطلاق الخدمة بشكل رسمي قريبًا؛ وتمنح الخدمة المقيمين الأجانب
مزايا إضافية مقابل رسوم مالية للدولة.


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

الجنوب الطبيعة الساحرة


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

DSC_1666 by Mufti I, on Flickr


----------



## Cthulhu_11 (Jul 11, 2019)

-SKC said:


>


what building is this ?


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

saudi oil ships

​


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Protecting the Asir magpie
Within the Asir region's rich sprinkling of juniper forest
a rescue mission is underway to save one of its residents 
the highly-endangered Asir magpie, whose estimated numbers have dwindled to just 100 breeding pairs.



حماية طائر العقعق العسيري
العقعق العسيري هو أحد الطيور المهددة بالانقراض
وهو الطائر الوحيد الذي يتخذ من المملكة العربية السعودية دون غيرها موطنًا له
وقد تناقصت أعداده مؤخرًا حتى أنها لم تعُد تتجاوز 100 زوجًا متكاثرًا.


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

saudi-arabia-national-day-2019


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Saudi Arabia to launch e-visa services 
for the citizens of eight countries and Schengen Area *

https://www.saudiarabiavisa.com


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://twitter.com/Aziz_Aldakheel


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://twitter.com/Aziz_Aldakheel


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Cthulhu_11 said:


> what building is this ?


King Abdullah Petroleum Studies and Research Center (KAPSARC) it is located in Riyadh :cheers:


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

* رحالة بولندية تزور قرية رجال ألمع التراثية.. وهذا ما قالته عنها وعن المملكة

Nobody Talks About THIS Saudi Arabia (FAIRYTALE VILLAGE)

*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

All the wonderful weather, you will find it here in Saudi Arabia


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

All the wonderful weather, you will find it here in Saudi Arabia


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

All the wonderful weather, you will find it here in Saudi Arabia


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

​


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

​


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*امطار منطقة تبوك
Tabuk region rain
*







​


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

​


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

​


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

​


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

​


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

ابها Abha 





​


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

​


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

​


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

​


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

​






​


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

sunset, albaha 




sunset jeddah, red sea, palm trees


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

​


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

https://twitter.com/hashtag/G20SaudiArabia?src=hash



G20SaudiArabia


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Saudi Arabia Taif Al-Hada mountain Road*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*مدينة الخبر AL KHOBAR CITY*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*الطائف Taif City*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Madina Monawara with corona cases*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

Madinah Saudi Arabia 
*Islamic University of Madinah 







*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

* بعض قرى بلجرشي منطقة الباحة 
Baljurashi is a city in Al Bahah Region, south-western Saudi Arabia *


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*بلجرشي منطقة الباحة
Baljurashi is a city in Al Bahah Region, south-western Sa





















udi Arabia*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

* Tihama تهامة*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Saudi Arabia Al-Ahsa








Saudi Arabia palm trees Al-Ahsa*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Dammam and Khobar coast الدمام والخبر*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Najran نجران














*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*ينبع Yanbu





















*


----------



## abomohnad (Sep 24, 2017)

*Saudi Arabia’s Red Sea Project reveals beautiful location of resort water villas*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

To *-SKC* and the rest Saudi forumers here:
Forgive me for the action i will do; to reverse that action, please try to make "abomohnad" follow the rules:
*All photos in General Photography (and not only, generally in all SSC) should have links, sources.
Photos without sources/links will be deleted or entirely threads will be locked.*


----------

